# Size of Sire and Dam?



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Standard poodle males are almost always larger than the females. Standard poodles rarely need C-sections. I can't imagine that a 50 pound female and a 65 pound male would be a problem.

PS I just realized that the same question has been asked twice. Great reply from LilyCD in the Breeding section.


----------

